# Dragon Gate 2011 movie



## wushuguy (Jan 19, 2012)

I stumbled on this earlier.

It is the full movie, Mandarin Chinese, Chinese subs. Sorry no English.
"Flying Swords of the Dragon Gate"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw it on our Chinese cable, not the same as the original but it is a good movie


----------

